# How i can add this to rc.conf



## aadryaan94 (Nov 29, 2012)

how I can put this in rc.conf?

```
truss service apache22 start

/usr/local/sbin/apachectl start
```
And how I can see all system error ??


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2012)

aadryaan94 said:
			
		

> how I can put this in rc.conf?


Use an editor. Handbook: 4.10 Text Editors



> ```
> truss service apache22 start
> 
> /usr/local/sbin/apachectl start
> ```


None of this should be added. If you want Apache to start automatically this is the correct way:

```
apache22_enable="YES"
```



> And how I can see all system error ??


Look in /var/log/messages.


----------



## mamalos (Nov 29, 2012)

SirDice, I think that the problem that still remains is that the OP needs to prepend the truss(1) command before starting the service, and I don't have a quick answer to that. Only a question: OP, Why would you want to catch all system calls each and every time your apache starts?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 29, 2012)

Create /etc/rc.local, and put 
	
	



```
/usr/bin/truss /usr/sbin/service apache22 forcestart
```
 in there. Make sure you don't have anything starting apache22 in /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 29, 2012)

You can also put that line in [cmd=]crontab -e -u root[/cmd] and put *@reboot* as the time. Use one *or* the other, of course.


----------



## aadryaan94 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks DutchDaemon!!!!!!!!!!

And, I have a metin2 server on FreeBSD. I can make a email activation for registration ? 
PS : I have router , local ip address


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2012)

Ermm.. Wrong subject.

Thread closed, sent first and final warning to user.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 29, 2012)

Go away with your metin2. It's not allowed here.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2012)

In case anybody's wondering why...

http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=154974&postcount=80


----------

